# ResoNix review part 1 - install



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

Just finished with most of the deadening in my install and wanted to do a short review of the ResoNix products. I know there are others already written but still...
This is the first part and it's about using the products. I'll write a part 2 about how effective they are once the car is done and tuned.

ResoNix Sound Solutions, for those not familiar, is run by Nick (Skizer on this forum) who also owns Apicella Auto Sound. The ResoNix site has a ton of educational info on sound deadening treatments and explains what each product does and why to use it.

The Camaro is a very difficult car to work on. Spaces are all tight and curved, and you would be hard pressed to find an accessible flat area larger than 3 square inches anywhere on the inside sheet metal, so for me flexibility and stickiness were key.
In my previous install (5 years ago) I used SDS so this system of using several products (rather than an all-in-one) is something I'm used to.

First, the CLD. This stuff is excellent! They are heavy sheets but very flexible. The butyl is excellent quality and sticks really well. I had a very easy time cutting and installing this stuff.

The butyl rope is thick and feels very stiff at first, but as you work it with your hands it becomes malleable and sticks very well. I used it not only on the crash bars in the doors, but also on the many clips and switches in the interior trim panels.

Finally, the CCF. I LOVE this stuff. It's dense but soft and very malleable and feels great. The glue on the back is incredibly strong and once you place it on a panel it sticks like crazy.

In all these products, you can really feel and see the quality. I am really happy I decided to use ResoNix and definitely feel it is an incredible value product at a very reasonable price.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Ayyyy. Glad its working out for ya 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

I concur. I Treated my car with ResoNix squares + his sticky back CCF over the summer. My only complaint was how much the CCF glue stuck to my scissors while cutting it .

I have 10" midbasses mounted in my doors. I get zero rattles even at high volume. Do a thorough job with the right product and you will be rewarded...

Ge0


----------



## Driftdad541 (Aug 8, 2019)

This product sounds awesome! I'm planning on going with ResoNix as well in my xB. The pandemic and other things have really slowed my progress but I've acquired most of the equipment I need for my build. Sound deadening, and fabrication are next.


----------

